# Harris stone gold pocket watch



## Interested in Harris st (Jul 29, 2015)

hi there! I'm looking for some help! My husband found a gold HS pocket watch in his late fathers belongings. It apparently was his great grandfathers! It's beautiful and in working order, well kept and in mint condition! I have researched HS and know the watch is over 100 years old however I do not know exactly what it is as I am unable to find a pic of the equivalent in gold! I can find silver but not gold! Help, we want to know the value for insurance or sale purposes!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

For a proper appraisal and valuation for insurance purposes, you would need to take the watch to a specialist watchmaker, and there would be a charge for the aplraisal. Otherwise the watch is simp, y worth what some buyer will pay you for it, you may get an idea from searching completed ebay listings,

Someone may come along and give you a ballpark figure, but would need to know if it is hallmarked and what carat of gold is in the case, plus the actual weight of the case even for that.

Sorry not to be of more help


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Harris of Stone, Leeds is a popular watchmaker, i have one of the silver ones.

Like Mel said the purity of the gold will be a factor, what markings are on it as it might be gold plated or rolled gold..........

Also it is worth remembering that the "insurance value" will be 5 times its "re-sell" value

Sadly the price of Gold has plummeted like the proverbial in the last 3 years, so dont get too excited.......... :biggrin:


----------

